# Nano failure: Not failure to eject, but slide jam



## Aronis (Nov 3, 2013)

Hello All, 

My Nano jammed up today. I've fire about 300 rounds total over 4 to 5 sessions using Hornady Critical Defense 115 gr, 124 gr and 135 gr, some P+. I fired 110 rounds today and it jammed. 

I was able to take the slide off by compressing the slide on the frame while sliding it forward. 

I broke it down and cleaned and lubricated it but when I tried to put it back together I could not. I examined it and notice a burr on the top surface of the base of the barrel where it engages the front edge of the ejection port. And a burr there as well.

This is a significant problem. 

I did have three failure to ejects today as well. 

So I'm off the the FFL to have it returned to Beretta but I'm wondering if this will happen again. It involves the metal of the barrel AND the slide so it's not one part failure. 

My M9 is flawless so far and I've fire 500 plus rounds with that gun. 

Mike


----------



## Aronis (Nov 3, 2013)

Shipping back to Beretta today. 

Plus. P ammo killed it. 

Mike


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I have a Nano, but don't fire +P ammo through it. I know they say it is rated for such, but I still don't like firing hot rounds through such a small gun. Plus, it hurts to shoot it with that sort of ammo. The way I look at it is that if I can't defend myself with the original loadings for the 9mm, then I should not be carrying the gun. This is a personal preference, and not a judgment. Let us know how Beretta takes care of you on this...I, for one, am curious.


----------



## Aronis (Nov 3, 2013)

I had the plus P on hand. But as it turns out they should simply say it's not rated for plus P. 

It's on the way back to Beretta. I like the gun and almost bought another one when I dropped it off. 

The failure to eject is still a concern. I was looking at a Glock. 26. As a replacement. Gen 4 $599.


----------



## Aronis (Nov 3, 2013)

From Nano manual 

WARNING: The extended use of +P or +P+ ammunition may decrease component part service life expectancy.

From M9 92 A1 manual

WARNING: The extended use of +P or +P+ ammunition may decrease component part service life expectancy

I have 2000 rounds of plus P I can't use. Bummer.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Aronis:


> "The failure to eject is still a concern. *I was looking at a Glock. 26. As a replacement.* Gen 4 $599."


A wise idea! The Glock will handle anything, it's a proven design, and accepts higher capacity magazines from other .9mm Glocks. There are also an abundance of parts readily available should the need ever arise or if you wish to customize it. There are fewer parts required to make it operate and it is very easy to take apart and maintain. At one time I would never have bought one, but now that I have two I love 'em. Some people think that because they're comparatively cheap is the reason that most law enforcement agencies use them. If that were the case I would think they would buy Taurus.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Aronis said:


> From Nano manual
> 
> WARNING: The extended use of +P or +P+ ammunition may decrease component part service life expectancy.
> 
> ...


Oh snap! That does suck.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Aronis said:


> From Nano manual
> 
> WARNING: The extended use of +P or +P+ ammunition may decrease component part service life expectancy.
> 
> ...


Basically, that is a catch all for most pistols. At least that's the way Beretta phrases it. They even advise that on the PX4's w/ the rotating lockup, and I'd venture to say the Storms have one of the strongest actions on the market, if not the strongest.

I don't care what you shoot in a semi-auto prolonged use of +p and especially non-sammi-spec +p+ may decrease service life expectancy and that goes for Glock as well. If you think you are the only one running +p through the Nano you need to think again, unfortunately you had an issue. The Nano was built around the .40cal so +p 9mm on occasion should not hurt it.

What kind of +p were you shooting and how much? Could it have been an ammo issue? The Glock 26 is a different animal than the Nano, just as the PX4 subcompact and the XD subcompact are.

If you had the slide pop off the frame using standard plus +p ammo in the Nano it just may have been a bad round perhaps. Likewise, if you're running a lot of rounds and a lot of +p ammo from a pocket gun, I'd be keen on having extra fresh recoil springs around.


----------



## Aronis (Nov 3, 2013)

Thanks. It was Hornady Critical Duty 135 gr + P

The slide did not come off. It deformed at the contact point between the from of the chamber block end of the barrel and the underside of the front end of the ejection port on the slide. This occurs when the barrel cam tips the barrel to receive the next round. Obviously the force created by the hotter round is too much for the nano.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Aronis said:


> Thanks. It was Hornady Critical Duty 135 gr + P
> 
> The slide did not come off. It deformed at the contact point between the from of the chamber block end of the barrel and the underside of the front end of the ejection port on the slide. This occurs when the barrel cam tips the barrel to receive the next round. Obviously the force created by the hotter round is too much for the nano.


I had a Kel Tec PF9 that was doing that once, and I thought it was just a poorly heat treated slide. Must have been shooting ammo that was to "hot" for it. Just standard self defense ammo...I did not think ammo would be +P if it was not stated on the box.


----------



## Aronis (Nov 3, 2013)

Two points of deformity on two separate parts so it's not a single defective part.


----------



## MaxResponse (Jan 27, 2014)

I read an article some time back about excessive wear on polymer framed pistols and +P and +P+ ammo. But in the case of Aronis' Nano's issue, the frame is okay. Hmmm...Please let us know what Beretta says caused this.


----------



## Aronis (Nov 3, 2013)

I picked up my repaired Nano today. They replaced the slide and barrel, and fired twenty rounds. 115 gr ammo without failure to eject. They did not offer any explaination of the failure. 

I suspect the cause was too many hot plus p rounds fired in too short of a time period caused this, but the gun was never that hot to the touch. I'll train with the normal rounds in smaller quantities. 

I hope to make it to the range soon to test it out.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Glad to hear they took care of you, sounds like you have a good plan as well.


----------

